# Big Texas Antelope down.



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I do not have the story yet. But I do have the picture. 
Way to go dad. 
Mom says dad took a Coyote and Tarantula as well.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice goat!!


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like a good 15 incher if you put the tip of its ears under his cutters! Great goat :thumb:


----------

